# Fadenalgen



## stephan (1. Jan. 2008)

Hallo
Eine frage : 
Ist das normal das jetzt Fadenalgen wachsen ???
BEI 2 Grad Wassertemperatur.

       gruss 
            stephan


Wünsche euch ein schönes neues Jahr


----------



## bollesennenhund (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*



			
				stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Eine frage :
> Ist das normal das jetzt Fadenalgen wachsen ???
> BEI 2 Grad Wassertemperatur.
> ...


Hallo,
hab die selben Probleme, hab mal gehört das Askobinsäure dagegen helfen soll??? Wenn jemand das schonmal benutzt hat, wie wird das Mittel angewendet??


----------



## Olli.P (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hi,


Askorbinsäure = Vitamin C gegen Fadenalgen 


Also davon hab ich noch nie was gehört. Vielleicht werde ich ja noch eines besseren belehrt...


----------



## axel (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo Stephan !

Ich find gut das die Fadenalgen im Winter wachsen .  
Die verbrauchen doch auch das schädliche Nitrat !
Die Pflanzen sind ja im Winterschlaf im Moment !

Gruß   

axel


----------



## Bombusterestris (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo,
das ist so eine geile Antwort auf dieses besch.... Problem. Was kann man aus diesen Scheiß Algen machen ???????? Wolle für einen Pullover????????? Nitrit im Teich habe ich erfolgreich bekämpft (dank Biotec36 Haaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????), aber die Fadenalgen sind lästig wie Sch....Haus-__ Fliegen, auch bei -20°!!(trotz Phosless im Biotec und wieder Haaaaa???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Besser iss, ich leech mich wieder hin..........
Bis später

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Annett (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo Stefan,

genau: Erstmal hinlegen und den Kopp wieder klar werden lassen.

Ist Dir das gelungen, liest Du Dich in Ruhe mal hier zum Thema Filter und Algen durch....  
Dann ist auch Axels Antwort nachvollziehbar. Meine wäre genauso ausgefallen. 

Also schlaf erstmal gut. :smoki


----------



## stephan (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo
also dann erstmal abwarten, und tee trinken ..........
 gruß

 STEPHAN


----------



## Berndt (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

axel   

Liebe Grüße Berndt


----------



## Eugen (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Ascorbinsäure ist eine relativ starke org. Säure mit pK-Wert = 4,2

man kann damit das Wasser ansäuren und durch die Zersetzungsprodukte den Algen und sonstigen nicht tierischen Teichlebewesen noch mehr Nahrung zuführen.

dass Algen im Winter wachsen ist ganz normal, warum sollten sie nicht wachsen ? Ihr Lebenszyklus ist nicht der normale Jahreszyklus.
Wenn das Eis getaut ist,fischt man sie raus und hat dem Teich so viel Nährstoffe entzogen.

aus Algen kann man schöne Cremes machen, sind gut gegen Falten


----------



## axel (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

ich denke uns bleibt gar keine andere Wahl uns mit den Fadenalgen anzufreunden . 
Was wichtig ist für jeden Teich ( auch für Koi Teiche ), das man genügend Wasserpflanzen hat , egal ob nur in dem Teich oder auch außerhalb in einem Pflanzenfilter . 
Bei Koi Teichen wird es wohl eher über den Pflanzenfilter laufen müssen , weil die wohl auch gerne Pflanzen verspeisen.
Wir haben es ja damit zu tun , das die Fische Nitrit produzieren was dann mit Hilfe von Bakterien in den Filteranlagen zu Nitrat umgewandelt wird .
Aber wer beseitigt nun das schädliche Nitrat ?  Es sind die Wasserpflanzen und die Algen ( die ja auch Pflanzen sind ) .
Wenn man nicht genug Wasserpflanzen hat die das Nitrat abbauen , freuen sich natürlich die Fadenalgen das sie alles für sich haben und wachsen um so mehr .  
Mit genügend Pflanzen stellt sich dann denke ich im Frühjahr hoffentlich ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Wasserpflanzen und Algen ein , wenn man alle anderen Faktoren berücksichtig , wie Anzahl der Fische pro Kubikmeter Wasser  und genügend Filterfläche für Bakterien .
Nachdem die Algen ja auch im Winter Nitrat abbauen und sich gut vermehren ,
hab ich vor die im Frühjahr die Algen mit Hilfe von absaugen  zu dezimieren .
Das mache ich aber erst wenn die Pflanzen wieder wachsen und sich dann schneller ein Gleichgewicht einstellt .
Ich werde mal experimentieren was man mit den Algen alles noch machen kann die zuviel sind . Bloß in den Garten laufen lassen sieht wirklich nicht toll aus . Ich denke ich finde auch noch einen Nutzen für die abgesaugten Algen .
Ach noch eins , ich hatte ja auf den Vortrag von Professor Senf hingewiesen.
Der hat die Beobachtungen eines Herrn Schaubergers dargelegt , das  er das Wasser als ein Lebewesen sieht das Energie aufnehmen kann , Energie speichert und Energie abgibt . Er unterscheidet zwischen lebendigem und totem Wasser . Vielleicht könnte es uns ja auch für unseren Teichbau etwas bringen sich damit zu befassen .  
Ich hätte gerne lebendiges Wasser im Teich  


Es grüßt Euch  axel


----------



## ra_ll_ik (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Moin
Meine Fadenalgen wachsen auch wie verrückt. Sie haben auch nicht gemerkt das es Winter geworden ist...
War gerade mit dem Berner los... gefühlte -10 Grad...  

Ich hatte mal nach Zeolith gefragt, nicht viele Antworten erhalten, daher werde ich es einfach  mal ausprobieren. Das Zeug soll ja auch Nitat binden....


----------



## axel (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo Ralf  ! 

Hab grad mal gegoogelt . Zeolihte sind nur zum Beseitigen von Schwermetallen aus Gewässern geeignet .

Kannst ja hier mal selbst nachlesen 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeolithe_(Stoffgruppe)

Von Nitrit hab ich da nix gelesen 

Gruß    axel


----------



## stephan (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo
ich habe heute mal beim Zoohändler angefragt,
aber der hat mir nur AlgenStop und so was angeboten. 
Ich weiss aber nicht ob das was ist????


----------



## Olli.P (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hi Stephan,


K E I N E Chemie 

Wenn Fadenalgen entfernen, dann abfischen!! Mit 'ner neuen Klobürste, oder einer Algenhexe, oder was es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten gibt.......

Oder hast du dir schon überlegt wie du die Aufgelösten Fadenalgen aus dem Wasser raus bekommst????


----------



## guenter (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo Stephan,

habe mir eine Algenhexe gekauft. Damit kann man sie schön aufwickeln.

Mache im Frühjahr PEROXYD rein, da sind sie für 4-5 Wochen weg.
Ist nur jetzt teuer geworden.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

@exel :

http://www.aquarium-bbs.de/filter/zeolith/zeolit23.htm

Ob´s stimmt....


----------



## axel (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo Ralf !

Hab es mir durchgelesen ! Das Zelolith soll wohl magische Anziehungskräfte haben für Schadstoffe wie Nitrit . Da steht aber auch das die eigentliche Arbeit dann wieder die Bakterien machen .

Zitat :" Diese Nährstoffe werden im Inneren des Gesteins festgehalten und von den auf der Oberfläche lebenden Bakterien aufgenommen und zersetzt,"

 Die Bakterien wandeln aber das Nitrit nur in Nitrat um . Damit ist aber das Nitrat noch nicht beseitigt . Das können nur Algen und Wasserpflanzen .
Ist jetzt die Frage nimmt man Zeolith , Lavasteine oder andere Filtermatten und Bürsten für die Bakterien als Ansiedlungsfläche . 
Für mich ist es eine Preisfrage .
Hab bei 1 2 3  ... 12,80 € für 30 kg Lavagestein inklusive Versand  bezahlt . Ich hoffe das war nicht zu teuer . Obwohl ich sagen muß das die Lavasteine viel größer sind als auf dem Foto der E Bay Händlers . 

Gruß    axel


----------



## toschbaer (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

hi,Axel 
wie groß sind die Lavasteine ??
8-16mmm oder 16-32mm, ist doch super!!!!
Zu Zeolith:Ca. 1/2 Jahr aktiv. Dann kann Mann oder Frau es wieder "aktivieren "(heißes Wasser und Salz )

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## chromis (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hi,



> Der hat die Beobachtungen eines Herrn Schaubergers dargelegt , das er das Wasser als ein Lebewesen sieht das Energie aufnehmen kann , Energie speichert und Energie abgibt . Er unterscheidet zwischen lebendigem und totem Wasser .


ein wenig pseudowissenschaftliches Gelabere, ein paar Referenzen von irgendwelchen Kunden, viel Esoterik und noch viel mehr Geschäftemacherei...  

Ein klein wenig Grundwissen über die Chemie und Biologie des Teiches kostet weniger Geld und bringt echten Nutzen  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## axel (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Tja Rainer  !

Das tut mir jetzt aber Leid das Du da jetzt  mustest.
Das wieder mal typisch . Einfach was schreiben , sich nicht damit auseinandergesetzt haben und dann ein Urteil bilden. 
Wo ging es hierbei den um Geschäftemacherei ?  
Logisch das das Grundwissen über Chemie und Biologie wichtig ist !
Na ja das ist halt was Neues . Lieber die Finger von weg lassen !

Gruß   axel


----------



## chromis (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hi Axel,

da könnte ich Dir noch einige Namen nennen, manche verkaufen teure Tonröhrchen für's Aquarium andere machen's Teichwasser lebendig.

Diskussionen mit denen, die dafür ganz geschickt in Foren Werbung machen(ist ja nicht die erste Werbung  für Herrn Schauberger hier)  , führen nur zu unnötigem Hickhack und ich muss halt deswegen 

Der einzige Vorteil von dem Mist, es schadet zumindest nicht(höchstens dem Geldbeutel de Käufers)

esoterischer Gruß

Rainer (der verspricht, zu diesem Thema keinen Beitrag mehr zu schreiben)



> Damit ist aber das Nitrat noch nicht beseitigt . Das können nur Algen und Wasserpflanzen


Das meinte ich mit Grundwissen, sehr wohl gibt es Bakterien, die Nitrat veratmen


----------



## axel (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hi Rainer !

Ich bin nun wirklich nicht jemand der hier irgendwas verkaufen will. 
Aber wenn Du schon solche Erfahrungen gemacht hast kann ichs ja verstehen .
Ich schätze ja Deine Fachkenntnis  
Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja mal verraten wo ich an die Bakterien bekommen kann die Nitrat veratmem. 
Das wär bestimmt ne gute Alternative zu den Fadenalgen im Winter wenn
die Bakterien im Winter auch aktiv sind . Mein Filter läuft ja durch .
Na ich bleib auf jedenfall an dem Thema dran auch wenn nix Messbares zum Vorschein kommt . 

Gruß    axel


----------



## chromis (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hi,

als erste Information sollte dies hier reichen:
http://www.deters-ing.de/Wasser/nitrat.htm

und dann hilft Tante google weiter mit den Stichworten Denitrifikation und Nitratfilter

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Annett (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel.

Zu dieser Frage hilft anschließend auch noch dieses Thema weiter.

War ein kleiner Winterfüller in 2007.


----------



## axel (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Danke Ihr Beiden für die Links ! 

Das war spannend. 
 
Hab ich wieder mal was zum Nachdenken wie son Filter aussehen könnte .

Gruß    axel


----------



## waterman (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen*

Zitat von Ralf: Ich hatte mal nach Zeolith gefragt, nicht viele Antworten erhalten, daher werde ich es einfach  mal ausprobieren. Das Zeug soll ja auch Nitat binden....

Hallo zusammen,
Zeolith habe ich auch drei Jahre lang gekauft. Ich glaube aber nach meinen Erfahrungen hier im Forum, dass das Zeug nicht wirklich gegen (Faden-)Algen hilft . Dieses Jahr freue ich mich im Winter über die Algen, weil es die einzigen lebenden Pflanzen sind und im Sommer pflanz ich noch mehr höhere Pflanzen als bisher und hoffe dann ohne chemische Zusätze auf klares Wasser.

Übrigens die Klobürste ist das beste und preiswerte Teil, um die Fadenalgen abzufischen... 

Freue mich auf die Wachstumsperiode... 
Wilfried aus dem Rheinland


----------

